# Best app for flow rates on iPhone



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What's the best? I have a couple but I don't really care for them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I use river guide.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I use this and have it in my phone... http://www.riverboss.com/

or the "app" I use is called "StreamFlow"


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I would agree with the above that riverboss is pretty quick and effective in looking at flows.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm trying to get away with cheap. I downloaded the River Reader for $1.00 and it pretty much sucks.

Found the River Data app and I like it for free. Has everything on it. Says the exact number and a graph. Also shows everything available for a particular stream.

Thanks for the replies. Looks like there are better apps for droid. I'm about to go back to droid. Apple is getting on my nerves.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for this. Just got the streamflow app. Nice.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

You can put the river boss icon, and turn it into an app. I have each USGS site as an app, with all rivers put Into a folder. Very easy and works great. Oh, and free.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Riverboss looks good. Anyone know how to set up an icon that goes straight to it from the homescreen for android ?


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I use this and have it in my phone... http://www.riverboss.com/
> 
> or the "app" I use is called "StreamFlow"


riverboss is very good.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> You can put the river boss icon, and turn it into an app. I have each USGS site as an app, with all rivers put Into a folder. Very easy and works great. Oh, and free.


I did this. I like it a lot. Better than any app.

How do you change the icon on a folder?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody know of one that includes the Huron ?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

"riverflows" is the BEST. you can favorite every usgs flow you want and its a one push app. Love it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I use riverflows as well great app 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

